# Boots



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

GBs response to the $100.00 thread got me thinking about different types of boots and shoes that one might have set aside as part of their gear. Since keeping your feet healthy could be essential to survival post SHTF, I'd like to hear people's thoughts.

Do you have a type of boot or shoe that you have set aside or is it part of your EDC? Do you have several types of shoes for different prepping purposes? What brands do you prefer? What do you look for? 

I use 5.11 ATAC 8" boots. They are the same boots I wear for work and they're very comfortable. They have both good ankle and arch support (I've got bad arches) and they are durable. I've found that Bates brand, while popular and reasonably priced, don't work well for my arches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

In general I think the shoes in my closet would last longer than a lot of other things, but I do normaly have to wear dress shoes for work, so I keep a full change of clothes, including boots in the GHB in the trunk of my car.

If I was routinely wearing boots already I'd probably toss athletic shoes in the GHB instead.

You definitely need to be able to walk if SHTF when you are away from home.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I have weird shaped feet I guess because a lot of shoes and boots don't fit me right. That, plus the fact that I am very hard on clothes leaves me wearing only good quality leather boots. I have only had luck with those made in North America (one pair from Europe was good as well), usually Canada. Canada West Boots have been excellent for me, often outlasting more than one set of soles (Vibram). They aren't cheap, $100 is pretty much the minimum but they are worth it for me.

During the winter and times like now I do spend some time in rubber boots though, usually ones with felt liners. I have to replace the included liners with 100% wool though, to be comfortable in -40 or when it starts to get too warm.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have a solid 10 pairs of good boots. All bates as I have found them great and wide enough for my feet. I also use chocos for sandals. I find them comfortable even on long hikes. They are my fly fishing/hiking sandals. I have a couple pairs of sneakers but dont count on them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Belleville ICWT boots

I bought a pair off ebay with two complete sets of Gore-Tex liners to my door for $40!

Made in the USA. :usaflag:

I couldn't be more pleased with them. They are heavy, but built WELL and are VERY comfy!!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

These are the boots I work in, hike in and go to town in. Been wearing the exact same boot for more than 30 years. I buy a new pair every 18 months, some I wear, some are stored. 

I have a NO SHOES rule in my house and they are great to slip on and off, no laces.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I like Timberlands, Carolina and Muck boots. Safety toe waterproof boots are reimbursed to a certain amount yearly by my employer, so I have a few extra pair. For my kids, when I find a sturdy brand of sneakers or boots they like on sale I buy a few sizes of them for my toddler or 2 pair of the same size for my teenager.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I wear a good leather work boot well, fer work. They would do ok ina disaster.

Fer CERT, I have a few different pair a military boots. Any thin from the jungle boot style to the newer waterproof sidezip athletic style boot. In hot weather I like the jungle boot. In wet conditions I like the waterproof athletic boot, but the zipper could be a weak point ifin it were the last boots I could get. Fer flat out water, ya can't beat a good rubber muck boot.

Ifin I could only have one style a boot, I'd stick with my all leather work boots. They hold up fer many years doin some mighty tough work. That just be my two coppers on it.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I like Rockport shoes and boots, New Balance and Red Wing. Red Wing is still made only in the USA. The main thing is comfort and long term wear. I have a high instep so I have to wear a wide. Look out for shoe sales people who tell you to just go up half a size if the shoe is tight across your instep (the top of your foot). If the shoe is a lace up type look at the way it spreads. A good fit should be even all the way up. A bad fit looks like a V pattern with the laces spreading out at the top of the tongue. 

If you plan to use a special insole try the shoe or boot on with the insole in place. Don't fall prey to the it will stretch routine. Shoe salesmen get paid to sell you something not give good advice. 

I like the boots LincTex showed. Most military boots are still made in the USA. Most of all get the correct fit. GB


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I've always had good luck with Bates' boots, though I had one pair of 5.11 shoes issued to me which, once broken in, have proven very comfortable and durable. 

Danners are still my favorite, though. I have a pair that is almost four years old and still wear like new. Granted, it was their top of the line model (around $250?), but it was issued to me. Danner will also recondition your boots for you, for life, for a ridiculously low price. I was recently issued a newer style of Danner boot that is more like my old Bates Ultra-lites. I've only worn them a few times, but they seem very comfortable, with no break-in period necessary. 

Casual wear? I have a pair of Justin's that I bought about six years ago which are my go-to casual boot. They need a new sole, but that's normal wear and tear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

I had two consecutive pairs of 5.11 ATACs several years ago. The zipper blew out on both becore the tread was used up. They werent great on slippery surfaces. Maybe theyre better now?

Having wide feet (4E+) limits my choices. Thorogood and Matterhorn are my go to for work, I love the wedge sole cor normal hard flat surface use. I hate heels on most boots except rough terrain or dress. The Belleville 390, 590 series are my extra wide, very comfy, affordable choice for rough terrain.

Cold/Wet weather gear includes some insulated and over shoes for the other boots. Standing watch in wet and cold weather will test your choices fast. 

For home and running around I very much like the NB wide sizes of their Minimus trail shoes. Bangin.

Sno Seal is my favored waterproofing for leather. I use SuperFeet insoles in ALL my work and rough terrain boots. Not cheap or squishy comfy, but essential for long hours on my feet.

I have several pairs of Taslon laces for my boots--never again will I buy the crap from the local stores.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

With weather never an issue here I wear hikers in different brands. I hike alot and a pair often lasts only about six months. I have tried several brands and price points but have found little real difference. I keep two new pair on hand all the time at least.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

hiwall said:


> With weather never an issue here I wear hikers in different brands. I hike alot and a pair often lasts only about six months. I have tried several brands and price points but have found little real difference. I keep two new pair on hand all the time at least.


I wonder if certain man made or even natural events can alter our atmospheric predictability. I also think about being forced into a new topography and climate away from "home".


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I buy Redwings and Worx, which is made buy Redwings. (I wear them until they are falling apart)They really only last me 8 months at the most though. I wear them all day everyday. They get wet, very hot, frozen, covered in mud, and everything else I walk through on a daily basis. I do put Tingley rubber boots over them for walking through manure, and usually through deep snow.

I have 2 pairs of work shoes, (the Redwings or Worx) one pair of sneakers, (I only wear them if I go to a party or an outing) and one pair of dress shoes for weddings and funerals.

I have shoes stocked up for the lovely one and for the grandkids. I also have a bunch of random pairs of shoes for bartering, but I am definitely lacking in stocked up shoes for me.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Years ago I only bought Red Wing boots. I bought a pair an they fell apart in bout 3 weeks. Took em back ta the store and they wouldn't do dang thing bout it. Wrote the company twice, never heard back from them neither. So, I promised myself I'd never do business with em gain. I haven't.

Fer several years I been buyin field an feather (sumtin like that anywho) from the local Mill's Fleet Farm. I've had excellent luck with em an a fair price to.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Fn/Form said:


> I had two consecutive pairs of 5.11 ATACs several years ago. The zipper blew out on both becore the tread was used up. They werent great on slippery surfaces. Maybe theyre better now?
> 
> Having wide feet (4E+) limits my choices. Thorogood and Matterhorn are my go to for work, I love the wedge sole cor normal hard flat surface use. I hate heels on most boots except rough terrain or dress. The Belleville 390, 590 series are my extra wide, very comfy, affordable choice for rough terrain.
> 
> ...


You are correct the zippers are a weak point however, you can buy them without the zippers. As for me, I buy I new pair every year for work and therefore the zippers aren't a problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I buy steel toe boots off the truck for work.
I use deck shoes in the garden, that as close as I come to tennis shoe.
I have dress shoe, but may not need them after TSHTF.
I have some hiking boots, but no time to hike these days.
I hike up & down my small 1/4 acre garden, but no time for the 15 mile hike anymore.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Just got a good boot deal for really great price*

I have been looking for boots lately and have been dismayed by the cost of some of the different brands of boots, but at the same time I have wanted to get some more boots that will (should) last me for some time, so I was resigned to the fact that I might have to pay some higher prices for some good boots.

I was looking in a local sporting/hunting store (Sportsman's Warehouse) and I found their section where they are clearing out boots/shoes and found a great deal on two sets of boots that were half off of the clearance price and so I ended up getting *two good pairs of boots for about $125.00
*
One was a pair of Danner's Quary (regularly priced at $229.00) and the other was a pair of Irish Setter 804 Black Bear (regularly priced at about $214.00)

It was worth my time to go and browse the different footwear stores and what kinds of deals might be found


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

My post was lost!!!

MY SHTF boots are my jump boots. Solomon hiking tennis shoe is the best pair of shoes I ever had, thick soles, ridges for skis at the heel and toe, warm in the winter, cool in the summer, thick soles that I'll never wear out. They are about 17 years old now and I wore them as my daily shoe around the house for about 5 years, on the road, camping and looked so good I could wear them for casual. Now, they are the mowing shoes and these would go with me where ever I go. 

I wear my jump boots on my bikes, camping, S&R and storm spotting, they have bent over more than one nail I have stepped on. Still have 3 pairs. 

A good inexpensive hiking tennis shoe style is the RedHead at BassPro, they are waterproof cool in the summer and warm to 10-20 degree weather with good socks. 3 years of wear isn't showing much on them. 

I'm taking about 8 pair of shoes off to the Salvation Army today, all those I have hardly worn and don't need. All I wear now are my Sperry 709 brown penny loafers, nice comfortable shoes or my Solomons or my water shoes. In the winter I'm usually wearing Wes Davis hiking boots, they have worn very well too. I have other boots and shoes but usually just slip on the old favorites. I'm not a trend setter, LOL.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Ozarker said:


> Salomon hiking tennis shoe is the best pair of shoes I ever had,


I forgot about the Salomons. Yes, they are nice - but you do get what you pay for... which is quite a bit.



Ozarker said:


> I'm taking about 8 pair of shoes off to the Salvation Army today, all those I have hardly worn and don't need.


Not me, extras shoes are preps for me.

I repair my old boots over and over until there isn't anything left to repair. "Tennis shoes" wear out across all design aspects, so seldom does one area fail while the rest is still good (except sole separation) so usually by the time a pair of tennies is toast, they are really toast.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Still made in america*

http://www.corcoranandmatterhorn.com/Item.asp?Style=1500&CategoryID=31&Gender=M#


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm a simple retired infantry guy. I learned one thing over the course of 20+ years walking over more of this earth in more conditions than I care to remember. Your feet a far more important than you realize. Take care of them.

Whatever your favorite brand or economic situation, always and I mean ALWAYS splurge on footwear. I don't mean overspend, I mean choose quality. As LincTex said, you get what you pay for. This is true more often than not in footwear (fashion non-sense aside).

I now work in manufacturing and still consider the highest quality boot I can afford. After all, I need my feet protected so they work for me when I need them.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

BassPro (no affiliation) has a catalog store next to the headquarters store in Springfield, Mo. Huge place. I bought those Solomons I think for $25 years ago, even at that time they retailed for over $200, they were the wrong size shipped and returned. New in the box! They use to give stuff away in there, today the prices are higher, usually half price or better. If you have an odd size (large, XX) you can get a better deal. They don't advertise what is in clearance, I go up there often, so anyone interested in me looking just PM me, might get a heck of a pair of boots and save some money. 

PS. I'm sure they would ship out from the store, the problem would be knowing what was there, I don't think they take calls in that store but in a call center. I really wouldn't be involved except to birddog the shelves.


----------



## Joey1964 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just stood for 8 hours in the rain, at the firing range in a pair of Thorogood Force Recon, "Sympatex Allweather" boots and my feet are still dry and comfy. By the way, hello to all. I joined the site some time back but never get the chance to surf the internet much anymore because of work.
And yes, this is my first post.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Joey1964 said:


> I just stood for 8 hours in the rain, at the firing range in a pair of Thorogood Force Recon, "Sympatex Allweather" boots and my feet are still dry and comfy. By the way, hello to all. I joined the site some time back but never get the chance to surf the internet much anymore because of work.
> And yes, this is my first post.


Please post an intro. I'll welcome you on that thread.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

readytogo said:


> http://www.corcoranandmatterhorn.com/Item.asp?Style=1500&CategoryID=31&Gender=M#


I bought a pair of these when I was in Basic Training at Fort Benning...
Not sure who ended up with these though.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Question about boots...*

I have a question for the forums here.

How many of you buy and use the newer tactical boots that are so popular now?
How many prefer the older, traditional style of boot such as was common amongst the general population years ago and in the military?

I have looked a lot at the tactical boots, but they seem like they might just be a glorified "sneaker" because that is what they look like at first glance.
Are they made well enough to hold up under heavy use?



















Regular boots


----------



## Joey1964 (Feb 18, 2012)

cantinawest said:


> I bought a pair of these when I was in Basic Training at Fort Benning...
> Not sure who ended up with these though.


Those were awesome, I had a pair when I was an MP and nothing took a spit shine better than jump boots. They looked like black glass when I got done with them. Ahhh the good ole days haha.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes, they did take a good spit shine.
I remember that.

Do they even require soldiers to polish their boots anymore? Ironed uniforms?
I don't think they do. 
Nothing left to instill discipline, pride and work ethic when they get rid of all of those "busy tasks".
They did have those tasks for a reason.


----------



## PurpleHeartJarhead (Mar 23, 2014)

cantinawest said:


> Yes, they did take a good spit shine.
> I remember that.
> 
> Do they even require soldiers to polish their boots anymore? Ironed uniforms?
> ...


I spent 20 minutes a night, 5 nights a week spit shining boots. Another 4 hours or so on Sundays pressing my StaFlo starched cammies out for the week when in garrsion. While I liked the appearance, those tasks had little value. In fact, since the 1980's, starch and dry cleaning was actually NOT recommended on the field uniform. Doing so, as with wearing smooth polished boots, accentuated and sometimes increased your IR signature from the air, you know, like from a FLIR pod or the Russian equivalent?

For this reason, suede boots were adopted. I was at one point, in a unit that did a lot of testing on boots for the Marine Corps during a training operation called Urban Warrior, under then General Krulak. After 14 years (at that time) it was a hard habit to break, plus the sleeves just don't roll right without some starch. But, I had little to do but follow orders. I got over it pretty quick. Funny, I didn't feel any less disciplined for the change.

Call me crazy, but reduced signature and increased survivability has a much higher payback than spit shining and ironing. Although now, as a slimy F^*&ing civilian, I do miss the crispy, almost stand up by themselves, highly starched cammies. And nobody starched an 8-point USMC cover like the "mama-sans" in Okinawa, those things were lethal!!

Oh, as for those *busy tasks*...well they've been replaced with silly things like combat/preparing for combat, combat life saver, IED Defeat, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Belleville ICWT boots
> 
> I bought a pair off ebay with two complete sets of Gore-Tex liners to my door for $40!
> 
> ...


What he said, I agree.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

PurpleHeartJarhead said:


> I spent 20 minutes a night, 5 nights a week spit shining boots. Another 4 hours or so on Sundays pressing my StaFlo starched cammies out for the week when in garrsion. While I liked the appearance, those tasks had little value. In fact, since the 1980's, starch and dry cleaning was actually NOT recommended on the field uniform. Doing so, as with wearing smooth polished boots, accentuated and sometimes increased your IR signature from the air, you know, like from a FLIR pod or the Russian equivalent?
> 
> For this reason, suede boots were adopted. I was at one point, in a unit that did a lot of testing on boots for the Marine Corps during a training operation called Urban Warrior, under then General Krulak. After 14 years (at that time) it was a hard habit to break, plus the sleeves just don't roll right without some starch. But, I had little to do but follow orders. I got over it pretty quick. Funny, I didn't feel any less disciplined for the change.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess you are right. 
I do believe in more practical activities that are of benefit rather than just "busy work", but I guess that was all they had to do in the mid 80's, just busy work, and guarding the East German Border. That's what we guarded.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know what the deal is - - lots of soldiers coming back(?), 
but there are some screamin' deals on military boots on ebay right now. 
It's too bad most of them are for feet smaller than mine (I take a 12W).


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

wellco boots


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I haven't seen Keen footwear mentioned yet. I have a pair of Keen hikers for my day to day shoes. They're incredibly comfortable and look nice enough to wear with semi dressy clothes. I recently bought a pair of Keen safety toes for work (work pays for my boots). They're the most comfortable boots I've had. They look like hikers and are not insulated. I pretty much work indoors so for me they are wonderful.

Take a look at Keen. I'd recommend them to anyone for the right application. They're not as robust as military boots but man are they nice. My safety toes also don't look like safety toes, so they're discreet and you can wear them without people noticing them. Not that it matters much, realistically, but they can be a defensive aid nobody knows you have in a pinch.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

My last THREE pair of everyday wear shoes have been Keens. the first pair i bought were quite a bit more money that I usually spend on a pair of shoes, but I was hoping to get something that would last. I am very hard on shoes. Nearly two years latter I finally needed to replace them, and I bought another pair just like the first. I would not take them on a super serious "off the beaten path" hike, but they are great for everything else. I will seriously consider getting a pair of Keen boots the next time I need a new pair, my current hiking books are almost six years old, but I only wear them when I know the hiking will be bad.


----------

